# Bought my first bow



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* edgerider. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction! Bow hunting is amazing and can make you loose your breath just sitting in a blind.

My only suggestion is to practice some more, Sit in a tree stand and practice shooting from that in standing and sitting and then at awkward angles because so far I have shot more deer either behind my stand or to the far right (since I am right handed). Shooting with long sleeves and bulky clothes can be a new challenge for some.


The other thing is, if you have never hunted, just the process of climbing a tree in bulky clothes can be much more difficult and you might find some tricks in making things simpler. 

Far as broadheads go, I think you might want to just keep it simple, and get your self the more well known brands. I have several brands right now, but I am going back to the Muzzy 90 grain 4 blades this fall, They so far have just not let me down, and The Thunderheads just I dunno, I will keep them probably but might not see action for awhile. 

If you have access to a video camera, you can do what I was doing today and video taped my broadhead flight and rand it in slow motion to verify correct arrow flight. I found arrows where flying correct but I noticed a few bad habits creeping into my form... must practice more!:shade:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## arrowflinger123 (Aug 1, 2010)

*welcome*

welcome 2 at, bowtechs are great bows


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

